# Not the best day for a swim



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Why do people do this is beyond me


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Darwin at work.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Population control


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Hold my beer and watch this.....


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

whoa, cant say I am surprised though...


----------



## LSA05 (Jun 2, 2015)

dont fight it!!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm wouldn't even surf in that crap 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Went to check out the waves the last tropical thing we had about a year ago, waves were crashing on top of the pier. Then saw about 15 lifeguards all run into the surf and float down the beach. i assume it was some kind of training or they were real stupid.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Been ground into the sand many times by big waves while surfing in San Diego many, many years ago while stationed there. Sometimes when you get smashed into the bottom, it feels like the ocean will never let go, but it always does. You just have to relax and roll with it and know that you will eventually pop to the top.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

just found out their ex wives are taking them back.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

afishanado said:


> Been ground into the sand many times by big waves while surfing in San Diego many, many years ago while stationed there. Sometimes when you get smashed into the bottom, it feels like the ocean will never let go, but it always does. You just have to relax and roll with it and know that you will eventually pop to the top.



yeah, I've done that a few times here when storms pop up and caused the surf to be big....Back when I was a kid and surfed.....no way now!!!:thumbsup: I'll stick to playing with rattlers!!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I am surprised they are not texting in the waves.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

The herd can only get stronger!!!


----------



## sgraham308 (Oct 18, 2015)

Part of me thinks that looks fun, but part of me thinks it looks incredibly stupid. I guess you could say I'm torn.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

As A kid we would go body surf when a storm went through. Nothing wrong with it if you understand the waves and are a good swimmer. At least I survived that and a lot worse.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Stupid is as Stupid does.
Whyme


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

sealark said:


> As A kid we would go body surf when a storm went through. Nothing wrong with it if you understand the waves and are a good swimmer. At least I survived that and a lot worse.


Even the greatest surfer has to sometimes swim , Swimming around here in our rough waters is not a problem if u understand how. That's the problem. I have surfed & swam in way worse than that. But ,, that was a different world. Surf doesn't kill people, People do. :whistling:


----------

